# [Imac 24" début 2009] Changer de carte graphique, est-ce possible ?



## Okazh (29 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous/toutes,

J'ai un Imac 24" de début 2009 (Aluminium) avec cette configuration :

- Processeur Intel core 2 duo
- 4 Go de ram DDR3
- Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3

Et j'aurai souhaité changer ma carte graphique pour à la fois rester sur *mac *et jouer à mon jeu favoris (Minecraft).

Ma question : Quelle carte graphique est compatible avec mon Imac ? J'ai cherché et je n'est trouvé que des cartes graphiques incompatibles ou des faibles cartes graphique (256 Mo, pas assez suffisant pour faire tourner minecraft).

Cordialement, j'espère que je trouverais mon bonheur dans vos commentaires


----------



## stdelahaye69 (7 Décembre 2015)

Salut,
Je viens d'apprendre que ma carte est morte et d'apple ne la fabrique plus je suis donc très interressé par toutes les réponses qui te seront faites.


----------



## stdelahaye69 (8 Décembre 2015)

Salut,
Je reviens au sujet de la carte graphique que Mac ne fabrique plus, il y à heureusement  des professionnels sérieux qui montent des cartes graphique, même si apple dit que ces impossible d'en trouver.Il suffit de les trouver.


----------

